# Rollei



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2016)

I stopped in at a local estate sale today and saw a vintage Rollei 35I for $5. I could not pass that up. I brought it home, downloaded the owners manual and checked it out. Its working great except for the photo cell which seems to be dead. I have a ton of vintage cameras, and now there is one more.

These are pocket sized 35mm cameras. The 40mm lens pulls out and locks in order to take photos. The red highlights a tiny dent in the cover.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 23, 2016)

Cool camera that takes great pictures. I always chuckled at the flash shoe on the bottom.


----------



## cookestudios (Apr 23, 2016)

My favorite camera. I used it constantly in Paris.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

Choice !!!


----------



## d (Apr 23, 2016)

Great little camera. I've still got an Olympus Trip 35 floating around somewhere with a half shot roll of film in it still. You've reminded me I should finish the roll and get it developed!

d.


----------

